# Music files and playlists



## Eric Stork (Jan 20, 2017)

I went to set up a new Scene with new Sources today. Having put background music in another Scene, this time I wanted to do a playlist of several music that would change as the capture went on. I found out 2 things.
1 - I am unsure if OBS will play WMA files, it is not one of the automatic choices.
2 - I can only setup one song, not a list of several.

Not in any urgent rush, I think it would be nice if support here could broaden to other music files and allow playing multiple tracks one after another perhaps by having all the music files desired under one folder and selecting that folder.


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 20, 2017)

Use the VLC source, which allows for playlisting.

VLC source requires VLC to be installed on your system, with the correct bitness. 
Win32-bit VLC: http://get.videolan.org/vlc/2.2.4/win32/vlc-2.2.4-win32.exe for 32-bit OBS
Win64-bit VLC: http://get.videolan.org/vlc/2.2.4/win64/vlc-2.2.4-win64.exe for 64-bit OBS
Mac users: http://get.videolan.org/vlc/2.2.4/macosx/vlc-2.2.4.dmg


----------

